
JavaScript XM Player - of
http://www.a1k0n.net/code/jsxm/
======
fla
Don't miss the very interesting blog post
[http://www.a1k0n.net/2015/11/09/javascript-
ft2-player.html](http://www.a1k0n.net/2015/11/09/javascript-ft2-player.html)

~~~
Zikes
Since the blog post contains the player just the same as the current link, it
would probably be better to change the link to the blog.

------
babuskov
FWIW, modarchive has a new, JavaScript base player since September:

[http://modarchive.org/news.php?13841](http://modarchive.org/news.php?13841)

It uses HTML5 for audio output:

[https://github.com/deskjet/chiptune2.js](https://github.com/deskjet/chiptune2.js)

------
derFunk
That's awesome. I spent years on fasttracker in the late 90s. Some time ago I
uploaded two xm tunes, converted to mp3, to here:
[https://www.soundcloud.com/derFunk](https://www.soundcloud.com/derFunk)

I used to have a Gravis Ultrasound Soundcard with 4MB of RAM attached. I did
over 300 tracks and was a member of a group called Stoned Brain Recordz. If I
wouldn't have switched to coding, I would still make music today :)

Nice to see this project, keep it up.

~~~
0x0
Wasn't the GUS limited to 1024k RAM though?

~~~
derFunk
To be precise, it was the GUS PnP. IIRC it could handle up to 8mb.

------
frandroid
9 days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10538791](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10538791)

------
duskwuff
Two similar projects:

[http://mod.haxor.fi/](http://mod.haxor.fi/)

[http://www.cyrilpereira.com/modplayer/](http://www.cyrilpereira.com/modplayer/)

~~~
s-macke
And here an online player for SID files:

[http://simulationcorner.net/Sidplayer/index.html](http://simulationcorner.net/Sidplayer/index.html)

------
hawski
That is serious coolness.

Could you wrap all this code to have something like <audio> tag playing XMs?
Having same API/events as <audio>? In particular I would like to see
playbackRate.

I was working on music game and tempo effect was considered. I was wondering
at a time if usage of tracker modules would give advantage. Especially ease of
changing tempo and maybe automatic conversion of beats to levels.

Now is there HTML5 Tracker?

~~~
kruhft
Non-working (UI prototype only), but here's something I put together a while
ago to test my homegrown JS framework[1] with the intent of adding an audio
engine someday:

[http://busfactor1.ca/bin/tracker](http://busfactor1.ca/bin/tracker)

[1] [https://www.npmjs.com/package/px2](https://www.npmjs.com/package/px2)

